
Show HN: Gitlab CLI – a command line interface for Gitlab - makkes
https://github.com/makkes/gitlab-cli
======
makkes
Author here: I would be very grateful if some of you MacOS users would help me
provide MacOS binaries: [https://github.com/makkes/gitlab-
cli/issues/1](https://github.com/makkes/gitlab-cli/issues/1)

~~~
dsumenkovic
Hello Max, Community Advocate at GitLab here.

Thank you for writing and sharing this interface with everyone. Could you
please reach out to merch@gitlab.com, we'd love to share some gifts with you
:-).

